# OPPS billing for removal of SCS trial leads



## betsycpcp (Jan 3, 2013)

I know that for physicians, 63650 (percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrode array, epidural) includes removal of trial lead, so the physician can't bill 63661 (removal of spinal neurostimulator electrode percutaneous array).  How does it work for the outpatient hospital bill under OPPS?  

The CPT Assistant from August 2010 says to bill an E/M visit if the trial leads are removed without a permanent placement.  I'm just not sure how all this applies to the outpatient hospital charges.  I work for a payer (and we use OPPS method for outpatient hospital bills), and the hospital billed 63661, then called asking why it wasn't paid.

Thanks!


----------



## jennburgel (Feb 19, 2013)

*OOPS SCS Trial*

I bill for an ASC in NJ.  We bill what the doc dictates, it is usually always 63650 I have never seen the other code.  We do get paid as long as its Precerted.


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this article on Medtronic website:
http://professional.medtronic.com/pt/neuro/scs/rm-pm/coding-coverage/index.htm

Code 63661 cannot be assigned for removal of a temporary trial lead that was placed percutaneously. The AMA has published that the work of removing a temporary trial lead is inherent to the original percutaneous placement code 63650 and is not coded separately. Further, codes 63661 and 63662 apply to surgical removal of permanent leads. Removal of a permanent lead by simple pull is not coded.


----------

